# Eyelids! Well, Sorta!



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I would call it eyeshadow lol..but no it looks nice, good job! What else do you have planned?


----------



## Nicholi (Feb 25, 2014)

I have both my bows wrapped already with black carbon fiber di-noc 3m vinyl wrap along with the back chrome bar and black plasti-dipped badges. I just made about 600 dollars selling my old macbook pro, so ill be making an appointment for window tint then I figured it was time for an upgrade on the audio section so i have my component speakers picked out along with my amp. those should all be done before june ends


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice , Keep us Posted we like surprises from the Membership .


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks like your Cruze joined a rock band lol


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i really like it! i wonder if black works with autumn color


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

Looks good, yeah, eye shadow. Good idea.


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd call it "eye black", the black grease paint football and baseball players wear for glare during outside games. Thanks for planting another idea in my head. 

Adam


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks good! The more I look at it the more I like it. I might have to steal this idea for my Cruze.


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Nicholi said:


> Decided to give the front end a little bit more of an agressive look. Saw a couple images around the web and had my plastidip in had and decided to take a stab at these. I was happy with there results, what do you all think?
> View attachment 76538
> View attachment 76546
> View attachment 76554
> ...


Looks good.. here's mine.. it definently makes a difference. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nicholi (Feb 25, 2014)

Totally looks great man! I just threw on the "Evo mod" to my front end as well! Gives her a bit more mean stance.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

nice stuff man, looks sharp!


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Hmm, I have some matt sticker wrap left over from the time I wrapped my rear diffuser (bottom part of the rear bumper). Maybe I'll try this out with that since I don't have any Plastidip.


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

perlionex said:


> Hmm, I have some matt sticker wrap left over from the time I wrapped my rear diffuser (bottom part of the rear bumper). Maybe I'll try this out with that since I don't have any Plastidip.


Please do and post pics!!! I have been wanting to see this done on a red cruze.:happy:


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

Looks good. Wondered how it would look on a grey car (my color). Thanks.


----------



## cornbreesha (Apr 29, 2012)

looks awesome


----------

